# Paph thaianum



## Kavanaru (May 11, 2010)

Recently, I commented in a different thread that I had bought a new Paph thaianum... so... here it is.. my only merit is that none of the 3 buds has blasted yet... 

NS 3.5


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2010)

Jealously factor high on this one Ramón! Awesome dude!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2010)

Flower's pretty, but the foliage is also lovely.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2010)

Argh, this is so unfair. I've killed mine I think.  Put it in your pocket next time you come ot NYC! :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 11, 2010)

All I see is a red "X".......maybe I'm looking at Eric'soke:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 11, 2010)

Nope! It finally showed up! B U T ful!


----------



## Greenpaph (May 11, 2010)

Real nice! Looks like a cross of niveum and micranthum!


----------



## Jorch (May 11, 2010)

I am green with envy!! :drool: Thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## Ernie (May 11, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## GuRu (May 12, 2010)

Lovely dwarf and it's cultural state is excellent!! Congrats!


----------



## emydura (May 12, 2010)

Very cute.

David


----------



## Paul (May 12, 2010)

cute is the word, lovely also !


----------



## JeanLux (May 12, 2010)

Omg, I like a lot!!!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (May 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot!  I am also in love with this one... there were several plants at the nursery, some with larger flowers, but this was the only one with two buds/spike and stronger growth (3 Gs), and I also prefer the smaller fowers (if it is supposed to be mini, then a real mini!)... I discussed with the owner of the nursery and he said, that opposite to the other Brachys, Paph. thaianum normally (at least all the plants he has) had only one mature growth, and a new one coming just after the older started blooming. Most of his other Brachys were multi-growth plants. 

I have another plant, from a different source, but far from blooming size... 

I will take another picture when the second/third buds are open. I expect the flower also to be whiter with time...


----------



## John Boy (May 12, 2010)

very very very beautiful!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (May 12, 2010)

Cute..


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful little plant!


----------



## Shiva (May 13, 2010)

Lovely flower. You seem to have chosen a good one.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 6, 2010)

an update on this plant


----------



## paworsport (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice plant and flower. Every time I see this plant and flower I can't avoid to think that it is not a brachi but a parvisepalum.

:clap:


----------



## Paul (Jun 6, 2010)

3 flowers, wow!! very well grown and so cuuuuuuute!!!


----------



## Bolero (Jun 6, 2010)

I've killed mine, I had 20 of them and killed them all out of flask. Very sensitive, I will need to be more careful next time.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 6, 2010)

Excellent growing Ramon!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful job!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2010)

What an amazing plant...now, to find a legal one...


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2010)

:clap::clap: AMAZING!!! Great job! :drool::drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 8, 2010)

nice! ..and good luck!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 27, 2010)

Wonderful leaves - can't comment much on the flower, since it's the first I've seen of this species. Cute ...


----------

